
Qualcomm axes Mirasol screens - scarmig
http://www.engadget.com/2012/07/23/qualcomm-axes-its-own-mirasol-production/
======
devindotcom
I wasn't surprised when I heard this. I've played with them - they just don't
look very good. That's pretty important when the customer is looking at them
all day long.

~~~
pasbesoin
You wouldn't happen to have experience to compare them to the Pixel Qi
products, by chance?

Still waiting for my high framerate, low power, color, reflective display,
here.

